# I Am Done With My Outback



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

hello all just got back from my 3rd camping trip.the 26r drivers side outside next to taillight corner molding seperated 6inch by 2inch wide. the tv antenna fell off . blacktank smalls thru out trailer. cabinet doors dont lock. roofs bubbling.also seperated around roof airvents.basicly ithink its a piece of garbage. who can a company sell such a thing ? dont know.well tomorrow. iam at the deeler to try to trade in for a differant make . sorry so negitive but the dealer had it more then m.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

This is a joke right?

Rayman


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

You don't see other similar complaints... so I think it must be ???



Rayman said:


> This is a joke right?
> 
> Rayman
> [snapback]112343[/snapback]​


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

no sorry no joke here . i work hard.for my money and my time off .going camping should not be this hard . i tent camped then bought a rockwood roo. out grew that and bought this out back.mainly because of this site . so if you like to spend yor time and money dealing with this stuff be my guest me time is to short to deall with this.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

WOW

I'd be a bit mad myself! Sorry it isn't working out very well for you. I hope you don't have any trouble with the dealer making the trade out.

Wish you luck!

Linda


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm really sorry to hear you are still having trouble with your Outback

Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

KIO63,
I too am sorry to hear of your troubles. I do have to tell ya from my perspective I have never been more pleased with our choice in RV's. The quality of our Outback is outstanding. This by no way negates the problems your experiancing, I too never like to hear of another person having problems. I guess even individual RV units can possibly be lemons. I'll keep my fingers crossed the dealer does right by you. Good luck.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

z-family said:


> I noticed this is a 2002...you say its your third time campin...this means that you bought this used? Are you sure there wasn't these issues allready(roof and trim) when you bought? our last wildwood tt we had a bubble in the roof and the factory told us that happens after time but does not weaken the seal of the roof. There should not be any stink from the black tank when cleaned and flushed properly. The trim should not be falling apart on a 4 year old tt, I wonder how well this was taken care of from last owner. That sucks to hear your issues and I would take it back to whom you bought it from to see if they can do something. Good luck...
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]112358[/snapback]​


I was thinking the exact same thing....

Steve


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about your problems Kio, but you did buy a used camper that is 4 years old. If I were buying anything used, I would be going over it with a fine tooth comb! I can't believe that all you problems just happened your first time out. I am sure some were already there, and missed during a PDI. Just because you had a bad experience, and I empathize, does not mean Outbacks are junk!

Go back to your dealer, and calmly go over your list of problems. I would tell them that most of these problems were already there, and see what they say.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Couple questions that might help us help you
1) Did you buy this new or used?
2) Did you do a detailed Pre-Delivery Inspection before you signed off on the trailer?


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

kio am sorry that you got such a bad outback. Our first Outback was made by Gilligan. There were too many problems to mention. Our saving grace occurred when we had our first one(21rs) in for repairs(many times, the dealer had it more than we did). It was then that we saw the 23rs. This was and is a mucho finer camper







with no flaws in it. We all love this camper and wished it was available when we first bought. Hope that you decide that the outback will be all right with you and yours. See ya Mike


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm also sorry to hear you are having problems with your Outback. Many of us really like our Outbacks but that does not mean they're immune to problems. Many on here also found great deals on nice used models. However, when buying anything preowned, it is buyer beware. It is the buyers responsibility to do a thorough inspection of their purchase. The prior owners could have neglected it. When did the Outback first come to market? If in 2002 then you're also dealing with first year issues as you would with any new product. The dealer may be sympathetic to your situation but it is unlikely. This does not mean that all Outbacks are bad.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

KIO63 - Reading all of your posts since you purchased this used Outback in Feb of this year you seemed to be happy except you had one issue with the slide out bed trim.

I think that you may be expecting too much. Once you found one problem, that you by the way indicated that the dealer fixed, you now have several issues but have not asked anyone if there is a solution. I think that any trailer you get may leave you wanting if you are not wanting to do maintenance yourself.

Tank smells - How do you dump? How do you flush? Do you use deodorant? ALL tanks will smell if not maintained.

Roof bubbles - Small ones are both common and normal and will not hurt anything.

Separated roof - ALL seams need inspection on ANY trailer and need to be resealed as required. Any 4 year old trailer could need the roof seams resealed.

Cabinet doors - Are not designed to lock or hold the contents of an improperly loaded cabinet. There are methods to hold loose items and prevent them from knocking the doors open.

TV antenna fell off - Was it up when you were towing? Have never heard of one that was stored correctly falling off.

Good luck with what ever other trailer you get.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Putting my work hat on i would ask the following questions:

1. What year is it? (I am going to assume that its a 2002)

2. When did you purchase it? (I am going to assume Feb 2006)

3. Did it have an "as is " warranty? (If its past warranty and 4 years old i would say that you are stuck)

4. What state is it registered?

Depending on the state -- you may be out of luck -- I say this not to upset you but for you to go gently into the dealership. It seems from past postings that you only had one problem and these newproblems appeared AFTER you took the trailer into the dealership for an initial problem -- so legally he is going to say that it is obvious that these occured by YOU after you purchased the trailer -- There is always small claims court but trailers are hard to pursue in SCC unless you can show that the conditions were pre-existing and that the dealer caused them (or knew about them) and not you.

As for the BlackTank smell, well that is almost always 100% owners repsonsibility -- now if it was not flushing correctly thats one thing -- but smell -- well good luck.

Basically, if I was the dealer, i would say:

1. When you bought it we did a PDI and neither of us found any problems.
2. You did find a problem later and bought it to our attention and we fixed it - at that time you did NOT mention any of the above listed problems (roof, toilet, pantry, etc)
3. Therefore - these things happened under your care AFTER the purchase was made and thus your responsibility.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kio63...sorry you're having a hard time with your Outback. CamperAndy asked some very good questions...once you provide this information maybe we can help with some of the issues/problems.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You see this with anything you buy. TV's, cars, various mechanical items. Every manufacturer - of everything - sooner or later builds a turd. Sorry if you got "the one". Best of luck with your new trailer.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Kio63,

Sorry to hear about your problems!

I own a 2002 26RS that we bought new 4 years ago. I have been up on the roof this year resealing around vents and I have noticed a couple small bubbles in the rubber roof. My antenna is in good shape but I had to do some work on it after cranking it down when not lined up properly. I'm not quite sure what you mean regarding the 6" seperation at the rear.

My point is owning any RV requires constant maintenance, especially after its 4 years old. I don't mean to minimize any of your problems, I know you are very frustrated. Most of the problems you speak of though sound very typical for a 2002 TT. They can also be remedied fairly easily.

The seperation of trim in back is the exception, hopefully your dealer can fix this for you. Though aggravating, the other problems can be taken care of.

Good Luck!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear







about your problems too, but if you brought it in Feb. I would assume that the warranty is still in a affect. I am not sure on how long the warranty is a good for on a used outback.(this maybe worth checking into ).If you look thoughout this forum we all very happy with our outbacks. If you really like to go camping you may want to look into buying a new outback if your budget allows.The Outbacks are really nice tt I see one almost everytime I go out in my every day travels.When you buy something used you take that risk, but if new you know things will be right and and if not they will fix them before you take it away.

Good Luck!!!! 
Willie


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I bought a used 2003 and so far no problems. We didn't have a smelly tank, but we did have some sensor problems a little at first. When I thought it over I remembered that during the PDI all the sensors showed empty. We went out a few times and were new to camping and noticed that even after we would dump the sensors for the black and gray tanks didn't read empty anymore. That led me to investigate a better way to clean the tanks. I got the instructions from this site with regards to using Calgon Water Softener and laundry detergent. I filled up both tanks and left it to sit for a couple of days. Then we dragged the Outback to the end of the driveway to the sewer cleanout and did a dump. Still not reading right. Got one of the wands for cleaning filled with the same method as the first time, used the wand and one of the clear connectors to see what would come out, tipped the Outback to the side a little and sprayed like crazy. It was unbelieveable how much toilet paper and stuff was in there. Lesson learned and a pristine tank with sensors that read correctly. The smell can be corrected. Don't over react and lose a lot of money that you invested. Since you bought a used Outback you probably have no factory warranty. We were told that the warranty is only for the first owner. If you bought an extended warranty you are probably okay. Do a mod on your cabinets. It is easy and cheap. Do the maintenance you should do to your roof seams using suggestions from this forum. These guys on here really know their stuff. The tv antenna thing has me stumped. I have a feeling that you pulled the antenna down prior to travel, but didn't line the arrows up for a secure fit. That could explain what happened. I almost did that once but luckily my husband noticed it was not completely folded down and we were okay. There are too many people who are just crazy in love with their OB TT's to have it be just a piece of junk. Take a breath and really evaluate what you are dealing with. If we can help you by making suggestions we will. Any relationship can be rocky from time to time. This could just be a lover's spat that doesn't require a divorce. We're here to help.








Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

kio63,

Wow! Sorry to hear about your bad luck with the Outback, but I can assure you this is not anymore typical of the Outbacks than any other brand. At least anywhere near this price point.

If, aside from the maintainance issues you noted, you have had good experiences with your Outback, I would not write off the brand just yet. Take a look at the new models, find one you like, do a thorough PDI and then relax and enjoy the Outbacking experience!









Unless, of course, you are already gone...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Well. . .it is a 4 year old trailer. They say that RV's are a combination of anything that could go wrong with a house and anything that can go wrong with a car all rolled together.

Sounds like your problems a pretty minor in the grand scheme of things- you could probably fix them all on a good Saturday if you've got the inclination and a bit of skills. But I know how you feel, sometimes I just want to jump ship too. Good luck!

Kevin P.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Something doesn't seem right with this one







Outbacks are for sure better than that. Total neglect maybe???









RT


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Kio63,

We bought a used 2003 25rss last fall. It is only a year newer than yours, but it seems to be in pristine condition. DH is the roof maintenance man, so I don't know anything about that, but the camper is in excellent shape. I agree with what was said before. It must have been neglected.
See what the dealer will do.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

It could be worse! Be glad you didn't buy a boat. 
Been there done that got the bildge water.


----------



## candminga (May 30, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear about your troubles. This might make you feel alittle better though. My Outback is brand new and a 28 rsds. Love the look and interior/exterior features but after only 2 trips have had it back at the dealership for major problems. The biggest one being the slide out comes out as you go down the road. Other problems both front storage hatch doors leak water everytime it rains, back stairs are impossible to get down, queen bed slide out leaked so bad it soaked the carpet and even went into the electical outlet and you can see daylight around the dinette slideout because there is no seals placed anywhere to keep out the light, bugs, water, etc. Plus it was built during the time after Hurricane Katrina and I frankly think this affected the quality. All we can do is hope they dealer will be able and willing to fix it. So far we aren't to happy with them...but will give them a 2nd chance before we try to get a new unit. So hang in there and good luck with getting a trade for your lemon of a trailer.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

candminga said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about your troubles. This might make you feel alittle better though. My Outback is brand new and a 28 rsds. Love the look and interior/exterior features but after only 2 trips have had it back at the dealership for major problems. The biggest one being the slide out comes out as you go down the road. Other problems both front storage hatch doors leak water everytime it rains, back stairs are impossible to get down, queen bed slide out leaked so bad it soaked the carpet and even went into the electical outlet and you can see daylight around the dinette slideout because there is no seals placed anywhere to keep out the light, bugs, water, etc. Plus it was built during the time after Hurricane Katrina and I frankly think this affected the quality. All we can do is hope they dealer will be able and willing to fix it. So far we aren't to happy with them...but will give them a 2nd chance before we try to get a new unit. So hang in there and good luck with getting a trade for your lemon of a trailer.
> [snapback]115493[/snapback]​


You may want to start a new post and document your issues the 28RSDS. Sorry to hear of your problems.

Good Luck!

Tim


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> I think Kio63 is a plant from a rival RV maker. I can't say enough good things about my 23RS.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]114334[/snapback]​


I can't help but be suspicious myself- few posts, no signature info, long list of gripes, strange attitude.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

kjp1969 said:


> keeper18 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Kio63 is a plant from a rival RV maker. I can't say enough good things about my 23RS.
> ...


Yeah, most people don't give up that easily unless they just have zero tolerance and patience. If this is the case there will never be a car, a house or a family that can give satisfaction. I couldn't figure out how in the world the antenna could have ripped off the roof without some error on the owners part.


----------

